
So *that's* how Breitbart is still making money - enraged_camel
https://branded.substack.com/p/so-thats-how-breitbart-is-still-making
======
enraged_camel
tl;dr: They are committing ad fraud.

~~~
russellbeattie
Unsurprising.

